# Scroll bars on all posts now?



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Is my PC going crazy?

All posts have the scroll bars on them now so any post that's more than one bloody sentence I have to scroll down to read it!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine don't.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

nothing wrong with mine.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Can you not see them, they are on your replies. Dammit!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thunderstruck said:


> Is my PC going crazy?
> 
> All posts have the scroll bars on them now so any post that's more than one bloody sentence I have to scroll down to read it!


See post #13 in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/280794-forum-issues.html

Does that solve it?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Lorian said:


> See post #13 in this thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/280794-forum-issues.html
> 
> Does that solve it?


Perfect many thanks :thumb:


----------

